# zfs diff issue



## cougar (Sep 6, 2012)

I use cron(8) to auto snapshot, but I want use *zfs diff* before snapshot, the *zfs diff* can not work, like this :

```
edsc:/mnt/obsr/edschome# zfs diff estor/edschome/wjl@2012_09_05_17_58_52 estor/edschome/wjl 
M /mnt/obsr/edschome/wjl/ 
^[[B 

edsc:~# ps -aux | grep zfs 
root 866 0.0 0.0 0 96 ?? DL 5:36PM 1:02.26 [zfskern] 
root 26535 0.0 0.1 20220 2400 0 D+ 9:24AM 0:00.02 zfs diff estor/edschome/wjl@2012_09_05_17_58_52 estor/edsch 
root 27165 0.0 0.0 6184 1068 1 RL+ 9:49AM 0:00.00 grep zfs 

edsc:~# zfs list -t snapshot 
estor/edschome/wjl@zfs-diff-26535-00000000036499fc 140K - 36.0M -
```


----------

